# Brampton Train Show Pictures and Video!



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

As promised some pics of the show. There were quite a few layouts in operation! From Z to G, alot of N and HO obviously and some nice live steam models, although they weren't operating.

The live steam Climax is a 'ride on' loco powered by coal and weighs 55 pounds. The larger Shay weighs 400 pounds, also coal fired, and uses that special dolly to move it around - it's transported by truck!

The Heljan container crane was really cool, I got a long video of the guy moving a container around with it. The videos will be up later since they take longer to process.

I think I am going to exhibit some of my trains next year, since there was a distinct lack of European modeling going on, save for the small Z scale layout presented.

Enjoy!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Forgot to mention, those big live steamers at the end are built from plans - no kits. Just drill presses, lathes, and milling machines. Not to mention the thousands of hours involved 

True craftsmen :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

You sure did take a lot of pictures! Glad to see some O scale in there 



tworail said:


> Forgot to mention, those big live steamers at the end are built from plans - no kits. Just drill presses, lathes, and milling machines. Not to mention the thousands of hours involved
> 
> True craftsmen :thumbsup:


Wow, that is simply amazing


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is the first video of the operating Heljan container crane in HO scale, pretty cool:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I want one of those for my layout; that is just too cool


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice pictures of your trip to the meeting.
Thanks for taking the time to put them up.
There really were some great scenes and trains to look at.

I looked into those cranes - when I build my layout, its going
to be a harbour / freight yard - so that crane would go great
with it.. way out of my budget unfortunately hwell:
But they are super cool!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, I think those cranes are in the neighborhood of $400 

Another video I uploaded:


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome footage TwoRail:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I haven't been to a model railroad convention for soo long


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

B.C.RAIL said:


> I haven't been to a model railroad convention for soo long


Well, you still have me beat... I have never gone to a model railroad convention


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Surely there must be some in NH 

Usually around Xmas (well Nov really) there are some train shows, there are up here anyways which I will be going to. Here's a NH one in January:

Greenberg's Train & Toy Show
Manchester, New Hampshire (January 17-18)

Are you near Manchester at all?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> Greenberg's Train & Toy Show
> Manchester, New Hampshire (January 17-18)
> 
> Are you near Manchester at all?


Yes I am, thank you for pointing that out... I have added the website to my favorites so I do not forget about it... I _should_ be able to make it, but we will see 

http://www.trainshow.org/schedule.html


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow that is way cool with the videos etc thanks a lot 
Hopefully I will be going to our local show next month and maybe get some low quality videos while I am there. I am using a camera so they won't be as good as yours are.
Thanks again for the share


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

fsm1000 said:


> Wow that is way cool with the videos etc thanks a lot
> Hopefully I will be going to our local show next month and maybe get some low quality videos while I am there. I am using a camera so they won't be as good as yours are.
> Thanks again for the share


I used a digital camera as well with a 2GB card. Once you put them on youtube the quality degrades but other than that it's a good way to get some footage.

What show are you going to?


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

tworail said:


> I used a digital camera as well with a 2GB card. Once you put them on youtube the quality degrades but other than that it's a good way to get some footage.
> 
> What show are you going to?


It is on Cameron st in Burnaby in BC here. The details are at the link on my home page. Just scroll down to "Friday September 19th 2008" for the link to all their info.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Oooh a train convention, I think I might wanna go there


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Go to the show, take some pics  It's fun, and if you meet up with another member of the site that would be cool! But of course you don't have to


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh I will take pics, that's for sure!! And meeting with another member would be awesome!!!! And just to be sure, I will have a tag on my shirt that says "MTF Member" lol :laugh::laugh:


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Funny thing is I use to meet people from chat rooms all the time. But so far i have not met anyone from any of the forums I go to  
I hope to though.


----------

